# Opinions Please!!! Rescuing a 3 legged dog?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Every now and then I scan through different websites and rescues to see whats out there as far as GSD's go. Well I came across this one and he really hasn't had anyone looking at him I think he's beautiful, but I have some concerns on his health down the road. I wouldn't mind taking him in, spoiling him, and loving him, but I don't want to see him in any pain. Any advice on what to expect with a dog with three legs? I've contacted them to see what other info they have on him and I'm pretty confident that most dogs, well at least mine will know that he's different and handle him with care(I might have to work with my own GSD on this one-but I think she's smart enough to figure it out) or does he belong in a house with no other dogs?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He's beautiful!!! My best friend's father owns a three-legged boxer. Generally he is the same as any other dog. He can't walk quite as far because he tires a little faster, but other than that he plays and interacts like any other.
My only concern would be keeping him at a healthy weight so the single front leg doesn't have too much stress. I've HEARD that 3-legged dogs have shorter lives, but don't hold me to that because it's simply "he said, she said."








Anyways, as you can see he is quite happy.  And he tackles stairs like a champ!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> My only concern would be keeping him at a healthy weight so the single front leg doesn't have too much stress. I've HEARD that 3-legged dogs have shorter lives, but don't hold me to that because it's simply "he said, she said."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a nice looking boy I'm concerned with the weight too, right now at 6 months he's 45 pounds. With weight gain and not as much exercise(because of getting tired) that could be a disaster. I also am trying to picture him going to the bathroom, it has to hard whether he squats or lifts a leg If the case is that his life is shorter because of this, I know the heartbreak I would go through, but what a life he could have, even if its shorter


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

I say go for it!

Like GSDlover said, 3 legged dogs are generally the same as 4 legged ones. You would be amazing at how quickly the adapt and how well they do. Weight is an issue, but that is true for the GSD in general - regardless of leg count, you want to make sure they stay at an ideal weight for bone/joint health. 

We have a patient that has 3 legs and only 1 eye and he rules his house!

Keep us posted!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> He is a nice looking boy I'm concerned with the weight too, right now at 6 months he's 45 pounds. With weight gain and not as much exercise(because of getting tired) that could be a disaster. I also am trying to picture him going to the bathroom, it has to hard whether he squats or lifts a leg If the case is that his life is shorter because of this, I know the heartbreak I would go through, but what a life he could have, even if its shorter


 Rocky the boxer has learned to distribute his weight to where he can still lift his leg. It only takes them a little while to learn how to do so  I wouldn't worry too much about him growing, because his leg will grow with him and he'll be able to learn. It helps that he's so young, too. I say you should go for it!!! 
For excercise, I recommend you do what we do with Rocky. We take him on 3-4 short walks daily.  If we want to do one or two long walks, we make sure we go somewhere that will allow us to stop midway for a break. It's not too difficult and allows for weight control


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there are many 3 legged dogs out there that live long and healthy lives.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

In the animal hosp..I worked at. The 3 legged dogs adapted to tge situation and did everything including pulling  on the leash. They seem to 'forget' they are even missing a leg. 

I would not reccomend it to dogs who are older or already have hip problems or other problems. I would take into consideration slippery floors at least at first, but other than that, no worries. Keep the dog lean and their muscles and balance adapt to the situation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Before I got Delgado I was looking through rescue sites and found a gorgeous GSD but he was missing his left front leg due to a injury he came in with.

I spoke to my vet about tripods and their health and care. She told me they do leave fairly normal lives, but they do have a increased chance of arthritis and joint problems because of the strain on the other limbs. She also said that in her opinion loosing a front leg is worse then a back leg because dogs are meant to absorb most of the impact of everyday life on the front legs. Now with all that said she encouraged me that if I really wanted this dog having one missing leg is not that big of a deal and she would just recommend joint supplements and watching the exercise level and matching what the dog is comfortable with

That's just her opinion

I'd say if you really like him and are willing to help with the disability go for it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> In the animal hosp..I worked at. The 3 legged dogs adapted to tge situation and did everything including pulling  on the leash. They seem to 'forget' they are even missing a leg.
> 
> I would not reccomend it to dogs who are older or already have hip problems or other problems. I would take into consideration slippery floors at least at first, but other than that, no worries. Keep the dog lean and their muscles and balance adapt to the situation.


I have hardwood floors, would that be a major problem? Mine play and every now and then they slip..I just don't want this dog to have any more pain.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I have hardwood floors, would that be a major problem? Mine play and every now and then they slip..I just don't want this dog to have any more pain.


I think eventually it would be fine but maybe some well placed nonslip area rugs or bathmats would help temporarily. Some dogs are nutcases and run around like nothing happened and others are more cautious. If the dog was to slip constantly I would be concerned about the elbow and its just disconcerning to watch a dog fall on its chin...to me anyway. Some of the dogs were quieter and seemed to realize their limitations...as with any dog, personality plays a role. I wouldn't consider hardwood floors a deal breaker if you are willing to make temporary solutions should the problem arise. Also a well padded bed or sleeping arrangement should be made.

Sounds like you would give any dog a spectacular home.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a member here I think his username is "Bismark" which is his 3 legged rescued German Shepherds name  

Bismark lives a VERY happy life with good quality. Hopefully his owner will chime in here. 
He's got a good sense of humor about it. Bismark does look funny when he goes to the bathroom but it's not hard for hm, just different. He leads a totally normal life otherwise!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I amputated my first shep mix's front left leg at just shy of 10 years old, due to osteosarcoma. Yup. That old. Surgery on a Friday, home Saturday, and he chased a cat in our back yard on Wed like he'd never even lost a leg, and caught a bird and was carrying it around (alive, he never hurt them) on Thursday. He weighed 120lbs at the time of the surgery. He didn't live even a full year after that, but that was due to the cancer spreading, not the amputation. 

If that dog is only 6 months, he will adapt just fine, and likely never even "remember" having a leg before. It doesn't even look like the leg was operational anyhow. 

My dog could still even jump in the back of the explorer, too!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I know plenty of 3 legged dogs who get along just fine! This guy is super handsome.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They had an adoption event yesterday, so he might already be adopted I'm patiently waiting to hear from them. A couple years ago I was visiting a humane society and they had a Rott that came in with a gun shot wound and her leg had to be amputated. I was very surprised that they not only did the surgery but held on to her for a couple months until she got a good home. That isn't the norm at the humane society, they are over crowded and put dogs to sleep daily. The Rott was a sweet dog and they obviously thought so too.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

My grandpa had a 3 legged black lab when I was younger. He came home after work and found her in the yard (fenced in yard of course) with her back leg shot. She lived a long happy life. As she got older her weight became an issue though. But, overall she could do anything any other dog could do.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

they can live a great life. 
biz is missing a front leg, the only concern we have is that we keep his walks on the short side... it does put a lot of stress on his front leg.
he is on joint supplements, and has arthritis in his elbow. he's getting meds for that though, nothing super expensive, but i wouldn't trade him in for the world.

when it comes to playing ball though.... that's a totally different story.
he LIVES for playing ball.

from the pics i saw, it looks like they did a total amputation, which is awesome!
one thing you don't want to do is baby him, coddle him, or feel sorry for him.
he's past it. so you too should be.
he's a german shepherd dog still, and if given half a chance, will run your house for you, like it or not.
he can be trained just like any other dog. the only exception is for him to heel correctly, is going to require extra effort on his part. so you either deal with really short walks with him heeling, or longer ones where you speed walk to keep up with his "walk" (which is more likely a gallop).

I hope you do get him, you won't be sorry!
here's some photo's and vids of Bizzy.
bismarck pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> they can live a great life.
> biz is missing a front leg, the only concern we have is that we keep his walks on the short side... it does put a lot of stress on his front leg.
> he is on joint supplements, and has arthritis in his elbow. he's getting meds for that though, nothing super expensive, but i wouldn't trade him in for the world.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing those pictures. You have two beautiful dogs and it looks like they both enjoy life I'm hoping that someone didn't scoop him up already I'm sure if he was at the adoption event yesterday he's probably got a home, who could pass him up?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> We have a member here I think his username is "Bismark" which is his 3 legged rescued German Shepherds name
> 
> Bismark lives a VERY happy life with good quality. Hopefully his owner will chime in here.
> He's got a good sense of humor about it. Bismark does look funny when he goes to the bathroom but it's not hard for hm, just different. He leads a totally normal life otherwise!


Biz is an awesome dog.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

"If the case is that his life is shorter because of this, I know the heartbreak I would go through, but what a life he could have, even if its shorter."


It sounds to me like you are very compassionate and generous...you'd have a great new companion and he'd have a wonderful home!...no matter how much time he'd have left.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My sister has a 3 legged Malamute. He lost it in an accident when he was fairly young. He runs around like a maniac. Hasn't slowed him down a bit.

Oh and he lives with 5 other dogs


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Thank you for sharing those pictures. You have two beautiful dogs and it looks like they both enjoy life I'm hoping that someone didn't scoop him up already I'm sure if he was at the adoption event yesterday he's probably got a home, who could pass him up?


 Let us all know when you find out! I would love to see him end up in your arms!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I keep checking my emails, but I don't know why, they were closed today


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

is he at shelter or at a rescue? i know they way our rescues work out here it takes a little bit to be able to adopt..application homevisit etc can take a couple weeks..but usually with a special dog like this one we hold on a little longer to find the perfect match(which im sure you would be) fingers crossed for you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> is he at shelter or at a rescue? i know they way our rescues work out here it takes a little bit to be able to adopt..application homevisit etc can take a couple weeks..but usually with a special dog like this one we hold on a little longer to find the perfect match(which im sure you would be) fingers crossed for you


Its listed as a no kill shelter....not a rescue. So he may be in a cage all by himself


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Its listed as a no kill shelter....not a rescue. So he may be in a cage all by himself


 Would you be able to drive by tomorrow and be there when they open? If you're really interested, it would be good to apply in person if he's still there. And if you're there when they open then you won't have to wait for them to get to your email.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Would you be able to drive by tomorrow and be there when they open? If you're really interested, it would be good to apply in person if he's still there. And if you're there when they open then you won't have to wait for them to get to your email.


They have very odd hours. My birthday is this week, so I can go out there at the end of the week. It says that dogs can be met by appointment.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> They have very odd hours. My birthday is this week, so I can go out there at the end of the week. It says that dogs can be met by appointment.


 Hmmm. Maybe call as soon as they open? That way, if he didn't get adopted, you can set up an appointment for the end of the week?  
And happy birthday!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've had a dog with three legs before and they adjust really well. As far as the amputation goes, do you know if they took the whole leg off or just at the elbow? If it's the elbow the dogs sometimes have issues with reopening the wound because of it getting bumped accidently. Other than that if you can do it,I would take him!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention too that if this shelter has a voicemail,I would definitely leave a vm just to let them know that you are interested. Hopefully they are the kind of place that actually checks and responds to messages.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I've had a dog with three legs before and they adjust really well. As far as the amputation goes, do you know if they took the whole leg off or just at the elbow? If it's the elbow the dogs sometimes have issues with reopening the wound because of it getting bumped accidently. Other than that if you can do it,I would take him!


It looks to be the whole leg. I am going to call them tomorrow on my break at work. I don't want to just show up not knowing the rules and I would like to bring my GSD with to meet him. The other two will be fine, they have gone through tons of animals coming in and out. I have not brought anything new into the house since I got Robyn(the puppy)


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> It looks to be the whole leg. I am going to call them tomorrow on my break at work. I don't want to just show up not knowing the rules and I would like to bring my GSD with to meet him. The other two will be fine, they have gone through tons of animals coming in and out. I have not brought anything new into the house since I got Robyn(the puppy)


 My fingers are crossed that he is still there and you can get him! Let us know what they say when you call them!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Llombardo,

This is a little OT,but you are sooo lucky to have a landlord that will let you have so many animals in a rental.Must do them proud to have someone responsible like that


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I once fostered a Pit Bull whose leg had been injured after she fell out of the back of a pickup. The owners couldn't pay for her vet care, so they surrendered her to our local shelter.

The leg was intact, but paralyzed. They had given her about 3 weeks, I believe, to see if there would be nerve regeneration in the leg to return it to usefulness, but she was just dragging it around like dead weight. Didn't seem to hurt her, but it was getting scraped and banged up so they made the decision to amputate.

She was up and running the next DAY. Running. like nothing ever happened. She was faster on three legs than four, and watching her try to dig with one front leg was hysterical. She was a really sweet dog and we found her a great home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Llombardo,
> 
> This is a little OT,but you are sooo lucky to have a landlord that will let you have so many animals in a rental.Must do them proud to have someone responsible like that


I had really good references from my last place, but this landlord has been in my home many times and his kids have played with the dogs He actually paid for us to get hardwood floors, new ceiling fans, paint, etc(all of this was done before we moved in). He really don't mind as long as they are cleaned up after. Not to mention, there are four units, with dogs in every unit. A total of 8 dogs in the building


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Did you find out anything yet?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They were closed today too But I did get an email and they told me who to call to discuss him, which leads me to believe he is still available. I will be on the phone tomorrow at 12:30.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Best of luck!!!!!!! Let us know.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well that's a good sign at least! Fingers still crossed!!! I hope all goes well  Let us know what they say ASAP!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If you're like me,you're probably stuggling with not getting too excited too quick and planning for when he arrives.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got in touch with someone today. One other person is interested in him. The woman in her sixties and having a heck of a time talking to me and dealing with what sounded like several dogs. She asked questions about fenced yard, my gsd, food,etc. The adoption fee is $350. She said he is really active, needs training and lots of socialization. He really hasn't been around dogs or lots of people. His injury played a role in that. She said she still has to talk to the other person, but she didn't have a real good feeling about them. At the very least I still would like to meet him with my gsd.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Long term he is most likely going to have arthritis and back problems because he has to carry his weight differently. You will have to take care on slippery surfaces and take care in the winter on ice.

These dogs rarely have trouble getting adopted as they get the pity adoption. Be sure you really want THIS dog and not just the three legged dog; see past the missing leg and see the dog. If you really like and would still want him if he had four legs, then go for it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I got in touch with someone today. One other person is interested in him. The woman in her sixties and having a heck of a time talking to me and dealing with what sounded like several dogs. She asked questions about fenced yard, my gsd, food,etc. The adoption fee is $350. She said he is really active, needs training and lots of socialization. He really hasn't been around dogs or lots of people. His injury played a role in that. She said she still has to talk to the other person, but she didn't have a real good feeling about them. At the very least I still would like to meet him with my gsd.


 We'll see then. My vote it for you!!! Lol


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

When is she supposed to let you know something?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Elaine said:


> Long term he is most likely going to have arthritis and back problems because he has to carry his weight differently. You will have to take care on slippery surfaces and take care in the winter on ice.
> 
> These dogs rarely have trouble getting adopted as they get the pity adoption. *Be sure you really want THIS dog and not just the three legged dog; see past the missing leg and see the dog. If you really like and would still want him if he had four legs, then go for it.*


That is the absolute truth! 

I am not sure if there is a way to attach a prosthetic but since they do carry most of their weight in the front, would a tripod with a front leg amputation has a harder time over time? 

Tripawds Blogs Community Canine Cancer Dog Amputation Recovery Tips Help Advice Information


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't been made aware of problems occurring in amputees that don't also afflict any other senior dogs. I'm no expert but experienced. I have known..many 3 legged dogs throughout the years and some had problems from laying on cement and getting sores and their were other problems associated with stumps but I believe I read its a full amputation. I believe the muscles become so conditioned to adapt to the situation that as long as the dog is kept at a desirable weight it will be fine.

I don't believe for a minute this would be an adoption out of pity orfor attention. This is obviously a caring owner with credible concerns of providing a great home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am fully prepared to provide the best life possible for this dog whether he has 4 legs or 3 legs. I also want to add that I'm almost positive the title I had on this thread was Opinions Please...someone else added the rescuing of a 3 legged dog part(I could be wrong, but I don't remember). My questions were based on what the dogs needs would be now and in the future. I think I have a solid handle on this and I have enough room in my heart for this dog and 10 more if need be. Right now according to them he is on the skinny side, but really active. I think they have a hard time believing how active he is because of the amputation and how recent it was. My biggest concern with him is the lack of socialization...I can handle the training part and I can handle the socialization part, if he is a willing participant So there are no needs to worry, this dog will be taken in out of love and plenty of that he will get and give I'm sure


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

TaZoR said:


> I haven't been made aware of problems occurring in amputees that don't also afflict any other senior dogs. I'm no expert but experienced. I have known..many 3 legged dogs throughout the years and some had problems from laying on cement and getting sores and their were other problems associated with stumps but I believe I read its a full amputation. I believe the muscles become so conditioned to adapt to the situation that as long as the dog is kept at a desirable weight it will be fine.
> 
> I don't believe for a minute this would be an adoption out of pity orfor attention.* This is obviously a caring owner with credible concerns of providing a great home*.


 :thumbup: My thoughts exactly!!! Llom, Tazor and I are routing for you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> When is she supposed to let you know something?


She told me that if I didn't hear from her by Thursday to call her...I'm not kidding when I say this lady was elderly. It was 10:00am and she just woke up, she wasn't completely awake(she said this too) I'm thinking, who let all of those dogs out that I hear barking? I'm not sure if I think that this is the best place for any dogs, just by a brief conversation. The conversation actually bothered me, my first thoughts were I have to rescue the dog from the rescue


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Did you hear anything?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Did you hear anything?


Nope...I think they want him to be an only dog. From my conversation with her, the dog is very undersocialized. I don't know if they are seeing signs of fear or him being aggressive with other dogs. I don't think she liked the idea of no fenced yard either


----------

